# Είμαι στην πρίζα



## momentobea

Alguien me puede traducir esa expresión: Είμαι στην πρίζα
I'd like to have a translation for Είμαι στην πρίζα. Any help?


----------



## Perseas

"πρίζα" is the power outlet/point (electricity). "στην πριζα" literally means "plugged in". Figuratively it means "to be highly tense/nervous".
I think you understand the metaphor.


----------



## momentobea

Perseas said:


> "πρίζα" is the power outlet/point (electricity). "στην πριζα" literally means "plugged in". Figuratively it means "to be highly tense/nervous".
> I think you understand the metaphor.


----------



## momentobea

Haha. Yes I think I do. Thank you so much


----------



## shawnee

I didn't recognise this immediately because over here I've only known it as μπρίζα. Is that a Melbournian corruption or it is found elsewhere as well? Mind that I've not ever seen it written before. I'm talking about what I've heard.


----------



## Acestor

You will find _μπρίζα_ in good dictionaries, referring readers to _πρίζα_. It's a result of nasalization, from _την πρίζα > την μπρίζα_.


----------



## shawnee

Many thanks Acestor.


----------



## Αγγελος

It comes from French "prise de courant" and is therefore cognate with πρέζα, though few Greeks are aware of that, apart from the peculiar types who haunt web pages such as this one...


----------



## leonivan3

For my opinion means i am very stressed, nervous.
Feeling like that when i expect to hear some important news, results etc.


----------

